# Software > OpenWrt >  Πρόβλημα με OpenWRT σε Asus WL500 - "No space left on device

## EOS

σε ένα Asus WL500b με OpenWRT WhiteRussian RC5,
πήγα να εγκαταστήσω κάποια πακέτα και μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα ότι "No space left on device".
Με την εντολή free, βλέπω 0kb χώρο στο swap. Δοκίμασα να κάνω redirect την εγκατάσταση στο USB flash disk που έχω εγκαταστήσει πάνω αλλά και πάλι τα ίδια. 

Είτε εγκατάσταση, είτε απεγκατάσταση, μου πετάει το ίδιο μήνυμα...
π.χ.

Removing package kmod-usb-printer from root...
ipkg_conf_write_status_files: Can't open status file: //usr/lib/ipkg/status for writing: No space left on device
ipkg_conf_write_status_files: Can't open status file: /mnt/disk0_1//usr/lib/ipkg/status for writing: No space left on device
Successfully terminated.


Τι μπορώ να κάνω? ξέρει κανείς?

 ::

----------


## EOS

ξέρει κανένας? βοηθάτε συνawmnιτες!!!

----------


## Vigor

Μήπως να προσπαθήσεις να σβήσεις χειροκίνητα (rm) κάποια μεγάλα αρχεία που δημιούργησε το πακέτο που προσπάθησες να εγκαταστήσεις?
Λογικά στο directory /usr/sbin θα έχει βάλει όποιο σχετικό binary αρχείο πρόλαβε να εγκαταστήσει προτού σκάσει το filesystem.

Μετά με ipkg remove <package_name> λογικά θα απεγκαταστήσει και ότι άλλο έχει περάσει.

----------


## acoul

> Μήπως να προσπαθήσεις να σβήσεις χειροκίνητα (rm) κάποια μεγάλα αρχεία που δημιούργησε το πακέτο που προσπάθησες να εγκαταστήσεις?
> Λογικά στο directory /usr/sbin θα έχει βάλει όποιο σχετικό binary αρχείο πρόλαβε να εγκαταστήσει προτού σκάσει το filesystem.
> 
> Μετά με ipkg remove <package_name> λογικά θα απεγκαταστήσει και ότι άλλο έχει περάσει.


σωστός ο Vigor !!

----------


## EOS

το έσκισα... του έβαλα Kamikaze.. τώρα παλεύω να του περάσω dns για να καταβεάσω κάποια πακέτα...

----------

